# Solved: TP-Link router / fast wired, slow wifi



## famous47

I bought a TP-Link TL-WR84N last week. I have a 50ft Ethernet cable connecting my ISP provided modem/router to the TP-Link router. The wired connection from the TP-Link to my computer is good (90mbps). However, the WiFi download speed is super slow (1.8mbps).
The router's firmware is up-to-date. (3.14.4 Build 131129 Rel.39318n)
The main reason I'm setting this up is for a stable Chromecast connection.

Any suggestions to improve the WiFi speed?


----------



## TerryNet

If you have a computer with wireless capability running Windows ...

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you don't have a satisfactory email address (e.g., from your ISP) you could try http://www.pcworld.com/article/231780/xirrus_wifi_inspector.html. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## famous47

http://i.imgur.com/gg1oZCi.jpg

Network1 is the one in question. (I had to take off the WPA2 security to connect my laptop. In case you notice that)
My friend suggested channel set to AUTO and channel width to AUTO and got this speed with my laptop about 3 feet away from the router. http://www.speedtest.net/result/3751381705.png


----------



## TerryNet

See what you get with Channel Width 20 MHz and channel 6.


----------



## famous47

http://www.speedtest.net/result/3753043893.png

http://i.imgur.com/nC4DI98.jpg

These results are on channel 6/20mhz, power cycled (unplugged power from the router, plugged back in a few min. later). I also power cycled last night during a Netflix session. It buffered twice and disconnected once. But after the power cycle, everything was smooth. Could it be a hardware issue?

Edit: After reading some of the reviews on Amazon, this seems to be a common problem with most routers not just TP-Link (needing the power cycle). What router do you recommend for under $40?


----------



## CoolBurn

Before buying a new router, have you tried updating the wireless nic driver on the computer?

Just fyi, the current wireless nic card you have only supports A/B/G standards which will only give you a max possible speed of 54mbps.


----------



## famous47

I almost never use this laptop. I'm only using it because the wifi inspector page was requested. I don't have a network card in my desktop (don't need one).

I mostly use my phone (LG Nexus 4) and Chromecast on this network. My phone supports 5Ghz so I'm assuming it supports N?


http://imgur.com/4VLabUs


----------



## TerryNet

The large variance in signal strength could be a router defect but is just as likely to be a problem with the wireless adapter driver or the adapter itself.

Assuming that there is a router issue I have only two suggestions. First, if it is plugged into a power strip try with it plugged directly into a wall outlet. Second, make sure you have the latest firmware and then reset it to factory default settings and test again.

You're getting the low speed on the phone also, right?

To buy a good router inexpensively look for an 802.11n (300 Mbps) one that's on sale and stay with brand names (e.g., Netgear, D-Link, Linksys, TrendNET, TP-Link). But in your case I suggest just asking for a warranty replacement from the retailer or manufacturer.


----------



## famous47

Thanks for your help guys.

According to TP-Link's website my router's firmware is up to date. 3.14.4 Build 131129 Rel.39318n

I will look into exchanging through Amazon. If I end up returning the TP-Link, what are your opinions on refurbished hardware? This for example: http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Simulta...f=sr_1_22?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1410461959&sr=1-22


----------



## TerryNet

If you haven't already, try the reset to factory defaults. Sometimes that jolts a router into behaving.



> what are your opinions on refurbished hardware?


Often, especially when refurbished by the manufacturer, as good as new. But sometimes a lemon that was just repackaged hoping that the next customer would not return it.

I would have confidence in the one to which you linked.


----------



## famous47

TerryNet said:


> If you haven't already, try the reset to factory defaults. Sometimes that jolts a router into behaving.


By holding down the small "reset" button about 10sec? Yes, several times.


----------



## TerryNet

Yes, that's the usual method for reset to factory defaults.


----------



## famous47

http://i.imgur.com/TiRJwN9.png BOOM!!!

After some searching I finally got DD-WRT installed.
http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr841nd#installing.openwrt.on.tp-link.tl-wr841nd.v9

Settings:
Wireless Mode - AP
Wireless Network Mode - N Only
Channel Width - Full (20Mhz)
Wireless Channel - 6

Wireless Security:
Security Mode - WPA2 Personnal
WPA Algorithms - AES (I could not connect using TKIP)


----------

